# ICD evaluation codes



## Pam Brooks (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi, I have a question with regard to the ICD evaluation codes 93282-93284. CPT defines them as being assigned based on single, dual or multi-lead system, but our cardiologist indicates she was taught (previously) to code based only on the leads that are actively being used. For this patient, she "turned off" the LV lead, so although we have a multi-lead system, only two leads were evaluated, even thought the device does an impedence for all three leads. 

Thoughts? Should we bill the 92383 (dual lead) or 92384 (multi lead)?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jun 27, 2012)

Pam Brooks said:


> Hi, I have a question with regard to the ICD evaluation codes 93282-93284. CPT defines them as being assigned based on single, dual or multi-lead system, but our cardiologist indicates she was taught (previously) to code based only on the leads that are actively being used. For this patient, she "turned off" the LV lead, so although we have a multi-lead system, only two leads were evaluated, even thought the device does an impedence for all three leads.
> 
> Thoughts? Should we bill the 92383 (dual lead) or 92384 (multi lead)?




Pam,
 I am giving you a link to a neat FAQ. The first question and answer is what you are looking for I believe. But you might be interested in the rest of the info too.

Here you go.

http://www.hrsonline.org/policy/codingreimbursement/coding/upload/faqs_2009devicemonitoring.pdf

Hope this is helpful,


----------

